# What to do with *** ends of green bean supplies



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been accumulating small quantities (less than 150g) of green beans after roasting the bulk of differing bags of beans. These quantities are too small to use in my Gene Café. I'm thinking of assembling varying beans in 250g lots and roasting them to see what happens.

What do others do?

Matt


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Spend £600 on that roaster that does 60g at a time ... That would finish them off


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mix them up and see what comes out, thats what i do.


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

Agree with comment above from Froggystyle accumulate and roast together when there is enough for a batch.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

If it's a good coffee I hold them over until the next kilo of the same one. Otherwise as above.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or roast 250g at a time


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the above but if you do batch them up together, note down the ratios / quantities so that if you have a happy accident and discover something very tasty, you can at least replicate. Sounds obvious but the first time I did it not expecting anything of not turned out ok but no notes, the surplus being a result of Raves 950g greens 

John


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

My first experiment: 10 days ago I roasted 225g of bin ends: Columbian Yellow Bourbon and Hawaiian Kona, a little more of the former than the latter, medium/dark. I tried some this morning with milk in a 5oz cappuccino and liked the result. I've tried some just now as an espresso; it was awful, thin and unharmonious. In a day or two, I'll try some as French Press. None of this matters, as it can all be chalked up to learning; and otherwise I would have just thrown the green beans away.

Matt


----------

